# Raideliikenne > Raitiovaunut >  Varikkojen laajentaminen

## 339-DF

HKL:n johtokunnan jäsen Mirva Haltia kertoo blogissaan haltia.blogspot.com, että laajenevan raitioliikenteen varikkotarve tullaan ratkaisemaan joko Koskelan laajennuksena tai sitten aivan uutena varikkona.

Koskelan laajennusmahdollisuuksista käytiin vilkasta keskustelua silloin, kun Vallilan kalliovarikolle etsittiin vaihtoehtoja. Ei siis siitä sen enempää.

Sen sijaan minua kovasti kiinnostaa tämä paikan etsintä kokonaan uudelle varikolle. Mirva kehottaa blogissaan tekemään ehdotuksia, joten tartun tilaisuuteen.

Minusta ratikkavarikolle voisi ja pitäisi löytää paikka Kalasatamasta. Tietysti nämä kantakaupungin ranta-alueet ovat arvokkaita asuinalueina tai työpaikka-alueina, mutta Kalasatamassa ollaan kuitenkin tilanteessa, jossa

1. Hanasaaren voimalaitos jää paikoilleen pitkäksi aikaa
2. Voimalaitoksen viereen jää siksi "hukkatilaa"
3. Maa alueella on erittäin saastunutta ja sen puhdistaminen niin kallista, ettei se ehkä ole enää järkevää

Viimeisestä oli HS:ssa näyttäviä kirjoituksia jokin aika sitten. En tietenkään muista lukuja enää, mutta minulle jäi sellainen mielikuva, että puhdistaminen alkoi olla niin hintavaa, että rakentaminen ei välttämättä ole mielekästäkään enää. Muistaako joku?

Alueella toki on kaavoitus käynnissä ja taitaa olla jotain asemakaavoja jo hyväksyttykin, mutta on niitä ennenkin muutettu. En osaa sanoa tarkemmin, minne päin laajaa Kalasataman aluetta varikon voisi sijoittaa, mutta jos Hanasaaren voimalaitoksen "suojavyöhykettä" ei voi tähän tarkoitukseen käyttää, niin eiköhän tilaa löydy pohjoisempaakin.

Alue olisi kantakaupunkia, yhteydet linjaraiteille jäisivät lyhyiksi. Pääosa verkostosta on kantakaupungin itäosissa, joten idän linjoille pääsisi nopeammin kuin Koskelasta. Laajasalon kohdalla ero olisi jopa merkittävä. Jokerista sen sijaan oltaisiin kauempana. Arvioisin kuitenkin, että kokonaisuudessa liikennöintikustannuksissa tulisi säästöä.

Varikko tarvitsee tilaa 10 hehtaaria. Voisiko maanpäällisen varikon tehdä kaksikerroksiseksi? Erikoinen ratkaisu kieltämättä, mutta olisiko se aivan mahdotonta?

Tai voisiko varikko olla maanpäällinen ja yksikerroksinen, ja sen päällä sitten asuinkerrostaloja, mahdollisesti työsuhdeasuntoja? Kunnon meluntorjunnalla voisin hyvin kuvitella, että varikkohallin päällä kiertää 6-kerroksinen kerrostalomuuri, jonka keskelle jää tilaa suurelle ja vehreälle sisäpihalle.

----------


## vristo

Alla olevan alueen ohi ajaessani, mieleeni on tullut ihan ehkäpä hassu ajatus, että kävisikö ehkäpä se raitiovaunuvarikoksi? Vai oliko alueelle ihan muita suunnitelmia?

http://www.raitio.org/news/uukuva08/0908/df1.jpg

----------


## Jykke

> ...kävisikö ehkäpä se raitiovaunuvarikoksi?


Kävisi varmasti. Ja ratikoitahan sieltä löytyykin jo!  :Wink:

----------


## Kaid

> Varikko tarvitsee tilaa 10 hehtaaria. Voisiko maanpäällisen varikon tehdä kaksikerroksiseksi? Erikoinen ratkaisu kieltämättä, mutta olisiko se aivan mahdotonta?


Tukholman Söderhallen oli (tai siis rakennushan on edelleenkin olemassa) kaksikerroksinen varikkorakennus, jossa raitiovaunut olivat yläkerroksessa ja bussit alakerrassa. Tosin rakennus taitaa olla rinteessä niin, että molempiin kerroksiin ajettiin "maatasosta".

Vaikka paikalle olisi mahdollista rakentaa vain yksikerroksinen varikko, olisi Hanasaari minusta ehdottomasti paras paikka Helsingissä uudelle spåravarikolle. Parempaa paikkaa raitioverkon keskeisyyden kannalta on vaikea löytää ja jos (kun) aluetta ei voida käyttää asuinrakentamiseen, raitiovarikon sijoittaminen sinne olisi kaikin puolin ideaali ratkaisu. Tietysti jos Hanasaareen tehtäisiin yksikerroksinen varikko, tarvittaisiin jonnekkin mahdollisesti _vielä_ yksi varikko...




> Alla olevan alueen ohi ajaessani, mieleeni on tullut ihan ehkäpä hassu ajatus, että kävisikö ehkäpä se raitiovaunuvarikoksi?


Jos puhutaan siitä joutomaasta kuvan vasemmalla upolella, niin sehän on kaavoitettu asunnoiksi. Muistaakseni taloja pitäisi olla alueella jo enemmänkin valmiina, mutta taantuma taannutti rakentamista.

Sinällään on järjetöntä, ettei Helsingissä ole kaavoituksessa lainkaan varauduttu raitioliikenteen (tai minkään muunkaan liikenteen) varikoihin. Liikenteeseen tarvittavan kaluston ilmeisesti oletetaan vain ilmestyvän jostain...

----------


## Antero Alku

> Sinällään on järjetöntä, ettei Helsingissä ole kaavoituksessa lainkaan varauduttu raitioliikenteen (tai minkään muunkaan liikenteen) varikoihin. Liikenteeseen tarvittavan kaluston ilmeisesti oletetaan vain ilmestyvän jostain...


Ei asia ihan näin ole. Kyllä joukkoliikenteen varikkoasiaa on pohdittu jo vuosia. Aihe vaan tuntuu olevan kovin vaikea. Varikot ovat bussiliikenteelle kilpailutekijöitä. Käytännössä on näet niin, että kilpailut voittaa yleensä se, jolla on varikko edullisesti kilpailtuun liikenteeseen nähden. Siksi liikenöitsijät eivät halua luopua omista varikoistaan. Kaupunki taas näkisi mieluummin sellaisen ratkaisun, että varikot ovat tilaajan määräämässä paikassa.

Kokonaisuudessa on ongelmana se, että arvokkainta maata on sellainen maa, jolla on rakennusoikeutta. Puistojen ja muiden viheralueiden kanssa on jo suunnilleen päästy sellaisen ymmärryksen tasolle, että nekin ovat arvokkaita, koska ilman niitä rakennusoikeuden arvo laskee. Mutta joukkoliikenteen tilan kanssa näin ei ajatella. Tästä syystä esim. metrovarikko Itäkeskuksessa onkin tavattoman arvokkaalla alueella. Vierestähän on jo hävitetty puolet bussivarikosta. Ja toiselle puolelle tehdään entiselle viheralueelle taloja Myllypuron puutalokaupunkiin. Sikäli olen yllättynyt, että valtuusto juuri päätti laajentaa metrovarikkoa Roihupellossa. Kun on ollut puhetta siitä, että varikko pitäisi siirtää kokonaan muualle, ja rakentaa alueelle asuntoja.

Antero

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Viimeisestä oli HS:ssa näyttäviä kirjoituksia jokin aika sitten. En tietenkään muista lukuja enää, mutta minulle jäi sellainen mielikuva, että puhdistaminen alkoi olla niin hintavaa, että rakentaminen ei välttämättä ole mielekästäkään enää. Muistaako joku?


En ole ihan ajantasalla näistä, mutta olikos se jotain miljoonia euroja, kenties 7, tuon alueen puhdistus? Ja se, minkä tiedän nyt lähiajoilta, niin B-voimalan alueelle tehtävä puhdistus toi 0,85 M lisää. Tuon 0,85 M olisi varmaan voinut käyttää ratikkavarikkoonkin.




> Alla olevan alueen ohi ajaessani, mieleeni on tullut  ihan ehkäpä hassu ajatus, että kävisikö ehkäpä se  raitiovaunuvarikoksi?


Itse toivoisin, ja olen tainnut pariinkin otteeseen foorumilla mainita, että konepaja-aluelle voisi tehdä ison joukkoliikennemuseon (siis jos muuta käyttöä ei löydy). Ratikat, junat, bussit, lautat ja muut sinne kaikkien pällisteltäväksi. Ja kai sinne voisi viedä kaikkea muutakin teknistä sälää ajan mittaan.
 :Smile:

----------


## teme

vristo, ne vanhat junahallit on sen verran hienoja että niillä kyllä on käyttöä. Muuten hyvä idea.

DF, Hanasaari on ihan mielenkiintoinen ajatus. Tulee niiltä kulmilta mieleen toinenkin tila jolle ei ole keksitty käyttöä, eli Mustikkamaan vanha öljyluola. Viimeksi sitä mietittiin hiilivarastoksi, mutta vaakasäilitys on paloriski hiilellä. En tiedä koosta, maanalaisen yleiskaavasta hyvin karkea silmämääräinen arvio nelisen hehtaaria ja korkeudesta minulla ei ole hajuakaan, mutta ehkä sitä voisi laajentaa. Iso parkkipaikka on valmiiksi vieressä.

Sitten on tietenkin Hietalahden telakka, jonka tulevaisuus on kai vieläkin auki ja jolle mietitään käyttöä. Varsinkin sen altaat ja maanalaiset tilat. Jos niistä ei tarvitsi enää mahtua laivan ulos ja kääntyä niitä voisi ehkä vähän laajentaa, ja maisemoida tekemällä maisema-altaan päälle. Sopisi luontevasti teolliseen historiaan.

Jos louhitaan ihan kokonaan uutta, niin mites Linnanmäen alle?

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 0:45 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 0:33 ----------

Vielä yksi uuslouhintapaikka:

Sibeliuksenpuiston alle Töölöön Topeliuksenkadun suuntaisesti. Ei ole taloja päälle joidenka asukkaat valittaa että perustukset hajoaa. Sisäänajotunneleista saa samalla näppärän tunnelin Töölön ali.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 0:58 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 0:45 ----------

Niin ja miksei sitä Koskelan varikkoa voisi laajentaa Koskelantien sillan ali? Tekee uuden rampin Koskelantieltä etälään Kustaa Vaasantielle, ja ottaa sen jättömään siinä keskellä ramppia käyttöön. Muutama hehtaari maata, kartta: http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?ie=UTF...09645&t=h&z=17

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 1:06 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 0:58 ----------

Vielä yksi juttu Koskelasta: Pasilanväylän tunnelin toinen pää on siinä Koskelantien sillan luona, eli jos ja kun se tehdään niin koko silta/Kustaa Vaasankatu siinä kohti (toivottavasti) voi mennä uusiksi.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Jos louhitaan ihan kokonaan uutta, niin mites Linnanmäen alle?


VIimeeksi kun sinne suunniteltiin hotellia, vesipuistoa tai jotain vastaavaa niin armeijalta tuli hienovarainen huomautus että unohtakaa koko juttu. Ilmeisesti siellä siis on jotain kaavassa näkymätöntä, joka kuitenkin estää muun käytön.

Kaupungillahan on jossain kartta käyttämättömistä kallioresursseista. Siitä lähtisin ensimmäisenä katsomaan. Yksi oli kätevästi heti Koskelan varikon vieressä siinä Valtimontien toisella puolella. Mutta kaivaminen maksaa.




> Mustikkamaan vanha öljyluola


Löytyykö tuosta luolasta muuten mitään tarkempia tietoja? Googlella löytyi vain mainintoja, ei tarkempaa kuvausta paljonko ja minkälaista tilaa siellä on.

----------


## teme

Jaa, siis niitä kuuluisia valkoisia pisteitä. Ei sitten Linnanmäelle.

Se louhiminen tosiaankin maksaa, ja sen takia sen voisi yhdistää johonkin ratikkatunneliin jos se tulisi ikäänkuin sivutuotteena. Töölö olisi looginen paikka, joka tapauksessa siellä räjäytellään parkkihallia, Pisaraakin..




> Löytyykö tuosta luolasta muuten mitään tarkempia tietoja? Googlella löytyi vain mainintoja, ei tarkempaa kuvausta paljonko ja minkälaista tilaa siellä on.


Nihkeästi siitä löytyy tietoa netistä. Maanalaisessa kaavassa näkyy, ja tilavuudeksi löysin 450 000m3,  http://www.hel2.fi/ksv/hela/Kaupunki.../070100199.pdf

----------


## iiko

> Minusta ratikkavarikolle voisi ja pitäisi löytää paikka Kalasatamasta. Tietysti nämä kantakaupungin ranta-alueet ovat arvokkaita asuinalueina tai työpaikka-alueina, mutta Kalasatamassa ollaan kuitenkin tilanteessa, jossa
> 
> 1. Hanasaaren voimalaitos jää paikoilleen pitkäksi aikaa
> 2. Voimalaitoksen viereen jää siksi "hukkatilaa"
> 3. Maa alueella on erittäin saastunutta ja sen puhdistaminen niin kallista, ettei se ehkä ole enää järkevää


Pienenä tarkennuksena, ettei Hanasaari ole Kalasatamassa. Kyllä se minusta on lähinnä Sompasaarta. Raitiovaunuvarikon paikkana se olisi minusta jokseenkin huono. Jos Kalasataman seutua pidetään hyvänä ideana raitiovaunuvarikon paikaksi, niin sitten jonnekni kierrätyskeskuksen liepeille. Ovat vaan kuitenkin sen verran arvokasta maa-aluetta keskellä Helsinkiä, ettei minusta ole mitään mieltä niitä mihinkään tällaiseen käyttää. Vaikka muuten onkin varmasti järkevää, että raitiovaunuvarikot ovat siellä missä vaunut kulkevatkin.

----------


## Albert

> Niin ja miksei sitä Koskelan varikkoa voisi laajentaa Koskelantien sillan ali? Tekee uuden rampin Koskelantieltä etälään Kustaa Vaasantielle, ja ottaa sen jättömään siinä keskellä ramppia käyttöön. Muutama hehtaari maata, kartta: http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?ie=UTF...09645&t=h&z=17


Tiehallinnolla ja kaupungilla taitaa jo olla valmis suunnitelma (2005) tämänkin rampin suoristamiseksi itäpuolen rampin tapaan.

----------


## jaywarp

Jos haluaa säästää tonttimaata, voisi kalliovarikon rakentaa linjojen alle. 3.linjan ja Hesarin risteyksessä on väestönsuojan sisäänkäynti, joten sieltä löytyy varmasti jo valmista tunnelia. Toinen sisäänkäynti vain  toiselle linjalle, niin voisi saada samalla rahalla myös yhteyden 2.linjan kiskoilta hesarille.

Varmasti kallista, mutta niin on myös 10 hehtaaria maata...

----------


## 339-DF

> Alla olevan alueen ohi ajaessani, mieleeni on tullut ihan ehkäpä hassu ajatus, että kävisikö ehkäpä se raitiovaunuvarikoksi? Vai oliko alueelle ihan muita suunnitelmia?


Ei hullumpi ajatus. Tosin vähän epäilen, että ikivanhojen konepajahallien muuttaminen nimenomaan nykyaikaiseksi ratikkavarikoksi ei välttämättä onnistu. Tarkoitushan olisi luoda iso ja nykyaikainen varikko, jonka jälkeen Koskela ja mahdollisesti Vallilakin voitaisiin lakkauttaa. Siihen Pasilan tilat eivät taida riittää.




> Tukholman Söderhallen oli (tai siis rakennushan on edelleenkin olemassa) kaksikerroksinen varikkorakennus, jossa raitiovaunut olivat yläkerroksessa ja bussit alakerrassa. Tosin rakennus taitaa olla rinteessä niin, että molempiin kerroksiin ajettiin "maatasosta".


Niinhän tavallaan on Koskelassakin, bussihallin alapuolella on ollut rv-tiloja raiteineen. Ei kai pitäisi olla mahdottomuus saada ratikoita kahteen kerrokseen ja vaikka tekorinnettä täyttömaasta.




> En ole ihan ajantasalla näistä, mutta olikos se jotain miljoonia euroja, kenties 7, tuon alueen puhdistus? Ja se, minkä tiedän nyt lähiajoilta, niin B-voimalan alueelle tehtävä puhdistus toi 0,85 M lisää. Tuon 0,85 M olisi varmaan voinut käyttää ratikkavarikkoonkin.


Pitäisi kaivaa niitä artikkeleita esille. Kyllä suuruusluokka mun muistaakseni oli  kymmeniä miljoonia. Jos puhdistus maksaisi vaan 7 miljoonaa niin ei se olisi kovin kallista. Voin kyllä muistaa väärinkin.




> Pienenä tarkennuksena, ettei Hanasaari ole Kalasatamassa. Kyllä se minusta on lähinnä Sompasaarta.


Jep, mulle koko tuo rakentamaton satama-alueisto on Kalasatamaa, energialaitokselta aina Hermannin rantatielle asti. Mutta ei se tietenkään ole täsmällinen ja oikea nimitys.




> Jos Kalasataman seutua pidetään hyvänä ideana raitiovaunuvarikon paikaksi, niin sitten jonnekni kierrätyskeskuksen liepeille. Ovat vaan kuitenkin sen verran arvokasta maa-aluetta keskellä Helsinkiä, ettei minusta ole mitään mieltä niitä mihinkään tällaiseen käyttää.


Entä jos olisi mahdollista toteuttaa varikko niin, että sen päälle saataisiin asuinkerroksia? Ei menisi arvokas maa-ala hukkaan.

Kallioratkaisuihin suhtaudun aika skeptisesti niiden hinnan vuoksi. Johan Vallilan kalliovarikko haudattiin.

Tilan löytäminen Koskelasta olisi minusta myös hyvä ratkaisu eikä sen yhden pistetalon purkaminen (mikä siinä on olevinaan niin arvokasta?) ei saisi olla esteenä. Koskela kun on sikäli ideaali, että maa-aluetta ei kuitenkaan melun takia voi käyttää asumiseen, eli se on periaatteessa arvotonta (työpaikkoja ehkä voisi rakentaakin).

----------


## teme

> Jos haluaa säästää tonttimaata, voisi kalliovarikon rakentaa linjojen alle. 3.linjan ja Hesarin risteyksessä on väestönsuojan sisäänkäynti, joten sieltä löytyy varmasti jo valmista tunnelia. Toinen sisäänkäynti vain  toiselle linjalle, niin voisi saada samalla rahalla myös yhteyden 2.linjan kiskoilta hesarille.
> 
> Varmasti kallista, mutta niin on myös 10 hehtaaria maata...


Jep. 10 hehtaaria maata suht hyvällä sijainnilla maksaa 50 - 100 miljoonaa euroa.

----------


## ess

Olen tätä ehdottanut jo monesti, mutta kun Musiikkitalon paikalle ei keksitty mitään pitkiin aikoihin niin tuohonhan olisi voinut rakentaa raitiovaunuvarikon. Ainakin hallireittien tuoma lisäkustannus olisi pienentynyt roimasti.

----------


## hmikko

> Olen tätä ehdottanut jo monesti, mutta kun Musiikkitalon paikalle ei keksitty mitään pitkiin aikoihin niin tuohonhan olisi voinut rakentaa raitiovaunuvarikon. Ainakin hallireittien tuoma lisäkustannus olisi pienentynyt roimasti.


Luolista puheen ollen, mielestäni on vähintäänkin mystistä, että  kaikista mahdollisista toiminnoista maan alle laitettiinkin Sibelius-akatemia. Tietty musiikin opiskelijat mahtunevat pienempään luolaan kuin ratikat, mutta silti.

Varaudutaanko tässä uudessa varikossa myös Jokeriin? Jokerin varreltahan luulisi löytyvän varikon paikkoja riittämiin, tosin ne taitavat olla epätaloudellisen kaukana keskustan verkosta. Tosin jos foorumilla esitettyjä keskusta-Jokeri -yhteyksiä rakennettaisiin, niin ei ehkä kauempana kuin Koskela.

----------


## ultrix

> Jos haluaa säästää tonttimaata, voisi kalliovarikon rakentaa linjojen alle. 3.linjan ja Hesarin risteyksessä on väestönsuojan sisäänkäynti, joten sieltä löytyy varmasti jo valmista tunnelia. Toinen sisäänkäynti vain  toiselle linjalle, niin voisi saada samalla rahalla myös yhteyden 2.linjan kiskoilta hesarille.


Ja kun iso pilli viheltää ja tiloja tarvitaan ihmisiä varten, voidaan ratikat ajaa väestönsuojasta pihalle. Nykyään muutenkin väestönsuojat ovat jossain toisarvoisessa käytössä mm. varastoina ja hierojanhuoneina, joten tuskinpa pari urakiskoa ja virrattomaksi tehty sähköistys haittaisi.

----------


## GT8N

Kannatan uutta varikkoa mielellään johonkin Suvilahden voimalan tienoolle, jos ei muuten, niin nimenomaan kerrostalojen kellarikerrokseen. Myös hietalahden telakka on tutkimisen arvoinen vaihtoehto, mutta siltikin syrjäinen (varsinkin Jokerin tasalta katsottuna). 

Kantakaupungin linjat tulevat väistämättä hiljalleen venymään esikaupunkeihin, joten linjojen puoliväliin sijoittuva kantakaupungista kuitenkin hieman etäällä oleva varikko on paras. Tämän takiahan Koskelaan tehtiin varikko, mutta se jäi outoon paikaan kun esikaupunkilinjojen kehitys pysäytettiin.

Jos jokeria halutaan ajaa kustannustehokkaasti, sillä on vähintään kaksi varikkoa yhden sijasta, niinä voisi toimia selvästi pohjoisen suuntaan laajennettu Koskelan varikko sekä jollain tasolla suunniteltu Pajamäen ja vermon väliseen maastoon sijoittuva uusi varikko. Siellä voisi säilyttää myös kantakaupungin liikenteen vaunuja.

Eli:
 _Koskela_ Suuri säilytysvarikko sekä pääkonepaja (maalaamo ym.)  lisäksi puolet Jokerin vaunista. _Töölö_ Kuten nytkin. _Kalasatama_ Pääosin laajasalon liikenteen vaunuja varten. _Vermo_ Puolet jokerin vaunuista sekä osa esikaupunkiliikenteen vauniusta. _Vallila_ Oikea raitiovaunumuseo, niin näyttelyvaunut kuin ajokuntoiset museovaunutkin. Eurantien halleihin mahtuisi muutama muesobussi ja johdinautokin.

----------


## Jii

> _Koskela_ Suuri säilytysvarikko sekä pääkonepaja (maalaamo ym.)  lisäksi puolet Jokerin vaunista. _Töölö_ Kuten nytkin. _Kalasatama_ Pääosin laajasalon liikenteen vaunuja varten. _Vermo_ Puolet jokerin vaunuista sekä osa esikaupunkiliikenteen vauniusta. _Vallila_ Oikea raitiovaunumuseo, niin näyttelyvaunut kuin ajokuntoiset museovaunutkin. Eurantien halleihin mahtuisi muutama muesobussi ja johdinautokin.




Liikenteellisesti / toiminnallisesti hyvä ajatus eikä vaatisi niin suurta yhtenäistä aluetta. Uudet tilat olisi siis helpompi sijoittaa kaupunkirakenteeseen jo olevien lisäksi. Häiriötilannekaan ei seisauttaisi koko tivolia. 

Taloudellisesti Vallilan luolia perusteltiin kovalla tarpeella saada kaikki munat samaan koriin. Oliko siinä taloutta katsottu liian yksisilmäisesti?

Kerrostalojen alle sijoitetut vaunut saattaisivat kyllä olla ääniteknisesti vaikea ratkaisu. Hyvä osa varikkoliikenteestä ajoittuisi siihen aikaan, kun yläpuoliset asukkaat ovat ansaituilla unosilla. 

Vallilaan mahtuisi museon lisäksi muutakin toimintaa (mitä siellä jo onkin). Hyvä sijainti helpottaa tilojen vuokraamista kummasti.

----------


## teme

HKL:n investointisuunnitelmassa on varattu 116 miljoonaa euroa varikon uudistukseen, joka tarkoittanee sitä että varaudutaan louhimaan se maan alle Koskelaan. Minusta tämä ei ole oikein viisasta.

Maan päälle tehtävä varikko ilmeisesti maksaisi n. 50 - 70 miljoonaa euroa vähemmän. Ongelma on vaan se että sopivaa tonttia ei meinaa löytyä.

Jokerin suunnitelmassa on muutamia varikkovaihtoehtoja, yksi on Pirkkola. Minusta sopiva paikka voisi olla Hämeenlinnan moottoritien varsi Eliel Saarisen tien kohdalla. Siitä motarista johtuen se ei ole kovin kummoista puistoa.

Esimerkiksi tällaiset kiskot saisi noin 50 miljoonalla eurolla http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msid=2...94824,0.308647

Verrattuna siihen että varikko tehdään Koskelaan:
+ Ei sotke koko varikkotoimintaa rakentamisen ajaksi
+ Saadaan kaupan päälle ratikka Munkkivuoreen, Haagaan, Maunulaan, Oulunkylään ja Kumpulaan, sekä kolmasosa Raide-Jokerista.
+ Liikennöintikulujen säästöt, se Maunulan bussiralli on kallista ja väittäisin että tuolta pohjalta saisi edullisemman linjaston
+ Kokonaan uusi varikko
+ Koskelan varikon tonttia voisi ainakin osittain käyttää uudisrakentamiseen

- Mahdollisesti hieman pidemmät hallisiivut. Tämä riippuu linjastosta, jos linjat jatkaa pidemmälle pohjoiseen niin ongelma on pienempi. Lisäksi Vallilaa, Koskelaa, Töölöä ja vaikka uutta pikkuhallia Laajasalossa voisi käyttää säilytykseen jollain linjoilla. Eli korjaustoiminta olisi Pirkkolassa, mutta säilytys hajautettu.

----------


## Albert

Päätös uudesta varikosta piti muistaakseni tehdä vuonna 2009 kesälomien jälkeen. :Very Happy: 
Onko kukaan kuullut päätöksestä mitään?

----------


## teme

No ei ole päätöksenteko ainakaan ihan yksinkertaista.  :Smile: 

HKL-johtokunnan esityslista, kohta 3, http://www.hel.fi/hki/HKL/fi/P__t_ks...KLjk%2011%20El



> Vuosien 2012 - 2016 suurin yksittäinen hanke on uusi raitiovaunuvarikko 116,6 milj. euroa.





> Vuosien 2012-2016 tuotantoinvestointeihin on varattu 389,8 milj. euroa. Suurin
> investointikohde on uusi raitiovaunuvarikko 116,6 milj.





> Suurimmat tuotantoinvestoinnit taloussuunnitelmakaudella
> ovat uusien metrovaunujen hankintakulut 63,0 milj. euroa,
> uusi raitiovaunuvarikko 40,4 milj. euroa sekä metrovarikon
> uudistaminen 39,2 milj. euroa...
> 
> Koskelan RV-varikko 
> Vuosi, tuhatta euroa
> 2012 2 000
> 2013 1 600 
> ...


Että jotta niinku maksaako se varikko, josta ei ole mitään päätöstä, 116 megaeuroa, 40 megaeuroa, vai onko 40 megaeuroa budjetoiti 2012-14 ja 76 megaeuroa 2015 - 16?

----------


## 339-DF

> Päätös uudesta varikosta piti muistaakseni tehdä vuonna 2009 kesälomien jälkeen.
> Onko kukaan kuullut päätöksestä mitään?


No mutta sehän on ihan aikataulussa, sillä elämmehän vuoden 2009 kesälomien jälkeistä aikaa. Ei mutta sähän kirjoitit "vuonna 2009 kesälomien jälkeen" etkä "vuoden 2009"... En päässytkään naljailemaan  :Very Happy:  Vakavammin: päätös on venynyt trollijuttujen vuoksi. Raitioliikenneyksikön on hankala viedä päätettäväksi kallista varikkohanketta, kun ei ollut tietoa siitä, minkäkokoinen varikko tarvitaan. Eli vaikka tästä trolliasiasta ei nyt muuta konkreettista haittaa ollutkaan, niin varikkoprojektia se on viivyttänyt pari vuotta. Kun asia saadaan syksyllä pois päiväjärjestyksestä, niin eiköhän se varikkoasiakin etene.

Mun käsittääkseni tämän hetken suunnitelmissa on maanpäällinen varikko Koskelassa. Sinne siirtyisivät myös Vallilan nykyiset HKL-toiminnot. Joku paremmin tietävä voi ehkä vahvistaa tai korjata.

----------


## teme

> Mun käsittääkseni tämän hetken suunnitelmissa on maanpäällinen varikko Koskelassa. Sinne siirtyisivät myös Vallilan nykyiset HKL-toiminnot. Joku paremmin tietävä voi ehkä vahvistaa tai korjata.


Mä en ihan oikein käsitä miten se investointi voi olla yli sata milliä ilman luolia.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 14:25 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 14:23 ----------

Siis ne pintavaihtoehdot oli selvityksessä 65 - 96 milliä.

----------


## Albert

No siitä menee sitten se vajaamittainen Annalan kenttä. Kaupunki on kyllä "luvannut" uuden täysimittaisen lähelle.

No vaunumäärä kasvaa ja kun Vallilan (Vallila on ainut, jossa tapahtuu vaunujen korjaus-, maalaus-, ja muutostyöt.) toiminnotkin siirtyvät sitten Koskelaan, tarvitaan tuota tilaa.
Suurempi vaunumäärä tarvitsee lisää korjaamokapasiteettiakin. Että eivät uudet tilat ole pelkkää puolilämmintä seisontahallia. Siinä voi hinta kohota ja parissa vuodessa vanhat selvitykset ovat vanhoja selvityksiä.

----------


## Jii

> No vaunumäärä kasvaa ja kun Vallilan (Vallila on ainut, jossa tapahtuu vaunujen korjaus-, maalaus-, ja muutostyöt.) toiminnotkin siirtyvät sitten Koskelaan, tarvitaan tuota tilaa. Suurempi vaunumäärä tarvitsee lisää korjaamokapasiteettiakin. Että eivät uudet tilat ole pelkkää puolilämmintä seisontahallia. Siinä voi hinta kohota ja parissa vuodessa vanhat selvitykset ovat vanhoja selvityksiä.


Näinköhän Vallilan toiminnot siirtyvät. Siellä rakennetaan parhaillaan ratapihaa uusiksi ja samalla ajogeometrialtaan parempia kiskoja reunimmaisille talleille. Minusta tuo viittaa paremminkin toimintojen jatkumiseen.

Kun ko muutokselle haettiin rakennuslupaa (Hauhonpuistosta otettiin ratapihalle lisämaata), lähimmät taloyhtiöt puolsivat. Se siitä kaikenkattavasta nimbystä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Näinköhän Vallilan toiminnot siirtyvät. Siellä rakennetaan parhaillaan ratapihaa uusiksi ja samalla ajogeometrialtaan parempia kiskoja reunimmaisille talleille. Minusta tuo viittaa paremminkin toimintojen jatkumiseen.


Saattaa se siltikin siirtyä. Mutta saattaa olla ettei siirry. Tällainen savolainen vastaus.  :Smile: 

Ennen vuodenvaihdetta kaiketi saadaan jonkunlainen selvyys siitä, mihin varikkoasiassa pyritään eli mitä tarvitaan ja missä toimipisteissä halutaan olla. Sitten alkaa varsinaisten suunnitelmien teko.

Nyt Vallilassa tehtävät raidetyöt ovat lyhyen tähtäimen juttuja, jotka HKL:n johtokunnalle tehdyn virkamiesesityksen mukaan kannattaa tehdä joka tapauksessa nykyisen toiminnan varmistamiseksi, myös vaikka toiminta loppuisikin vaikkapa 10 vuoden kuluttua.

Mutta jos Vallilan varikkotoiminta loppuu, niin se onkin sitten mielenkiintoinen juttu, mihin muuhun niitä halleja, jotka takuuvarmasti suojellaan, voisi käyttää. Ymmärrän, että nykyaikaiselle korjaamolle Vallilan tilat eivät ole ihanteelliset, mutta siitä voisi kehittää Töölön kaltaisen säilytyshallin, jos korjaamotoiminta siirtyy uusiin tiloihin. Vallilasta siirtymäosuudet linjastoon ovat kuitenkin Koskelaa lyhyemmät.

Mahdetaankohan varikkoselvityksessä tutkia ja antaa suositus myös siitä, kannattaako keskittää vai hajauttaa? Tässä taannoin kaikki Koskelasta ulosajavat vuorot jäivät sisään, kun Kustaa Vaasan tiellä sattui jotain. Eli lähes koko linjasto lamaantuu. Kiertoteitä ei ole. Se ei ole hyvä juttu.

Liikennöintivarmuuden kannalta olisi suotavaa, että nykyisen Töölön kaltaisia säilytysvarikoita, vaikka pienempiäkin, olisi muutama. Esimerkiksi Töölö, Vallila ja Kalasatama/Laajasalo. Eiköhän sieltä jostain tilaa löydy. Tuon Kalasataman/Laajasalon säilytysvarikon toteuttaminen purkaisi myös niitä paineita, joita syntyy rakennusvaiheessa, jos mahdollisimman suuri osa vaunuista halutaan sijoittaa Koskelaan. Eli missäs ne vaunut ne vuodet nukkuu, kun Koskelan koko tontti myllätään uusiksi?

----------


## Albert

> Tässä taannoin kaikki Koskelasta ulosajavat vuorot jäivät sisään, kun Kustaa Vaasan tiellä sattui jotain. Eli lähes koko linjasto lamaantuu. Kiertoteitä ei ole. Se ei ole hyvä juttu.


Hallireitti Koskelasta linjalle on aikamoinen sumppu ratikoille. Kestää, että pääsee Kustaa Vaasan tieltä Hämeentielle, kun kiskoilla seisoo vasemmalle kääntyjiä. Jos kääntyjiä on kuusi niin ehkä kolme pääsee. Ja ratikat odottaa.
Sitten tulee Sturenkadun risteys. Taitaa yksi vaunu kerrallaan ehtiä kääntymään Sturenkadulle. En kun niitä onkin kaksi tai kolme kääntyjää peräkkäin? Siellä vaunujono pitenee takana.
Entäs sitten jos Töölön vuorot ja tulevat uudetkin vuorot lähtisivät kaikki Koskelasta?

----------


## teme

Minusta ainakin pitäis olla ihan päivänselvää ettei kaikkia ratikoita voi keskittää Koskelaan ilman edes Koskelantien kiskoja.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Sitten tulee Sturenkadun risteys. Taitaa yksi vaunu kerrallaan ehtiä kääntymään Sturenkadulle. En kun niitä onkin kaksi tai kolme kääntyjää peräkkäin? Siellä vaunujono pitenee takana.


Hallista purkautuva vaunusuma on kyllä huomioitu Sturenkadun risteyksen valoissa aamuisin. Liikennevalot kytkeytyvät päälle kuudelta ohjelmoinnilla, joka syöttää nuolivaloja ratikoilla normaalikiertoa huomattavasti sujuvammin. Iltapäiväruuhkat sen sijaan saavat tyytyä normaaliin kankeaan kiertoon ja jonoja syntyy.

----------


## Albert

Liikennelaitos -liikelaitoksen johtokunta 28.2.2013
HKL:n raitiovarikkoselvitys: Johtokunta päätti merkitä tiedoksi asiasta saadun informaation.
Onkohan tästä infosta missään tietoa?

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Liikennelaitos -liikelaitoksen johtokunta 28.2.2013
> HKL:n raitiovarikkoselvitys: Johtokunta päätti merkitä tiedoksi asiasta saadun informaation.
> Onkohan tästä infosta missään tietoa?


Luultavasti HKL:n johtokunnan kokouksen pöytäkirjassa, kunhan se julkaistaan.

----------


## kuukanko

> Luultavasti HKL:n johtokunnan kokouksen pöytäkirjassa, kunhan se julkaistaan.


Tuskin sen enempää kuin päätöstiedotteessakaan, kun kerran asia oli vain tiedoksianto.

----------


## hezec

> Onkohan tästä infosta missään tietoa?


Tässä on kai lyhyesti.

----------


## kuukanko

HKL:n johtokunnan ensi viikon iltakoulukokouksen esityslistalla on varikkostrategia, jonka tässä vaiheessa esitetään Koskelan varikon laajentamista, uuden varikon tekemistä Ruskeasuon bussivarikon paikalle (bussivarikko säilyisi ratikkavarikon katolla), Vallilan varikosta luopumista ja Töölön varikon tulevaisuuden osalta ratkaisun tekemistä 2020-luvulla.

----------


## Melamies

> Itse toivoisin, ja olen tainnut pariinkin otteeseen foorumilla mainita, että konepaja-aluelle voisi tehdä ison joukkoliikennemuseon (siis jos muuta käyttöä ei löydy). Ratikat, junat, bussit, lautat ja muut sinne kaikkien pällisteltäväksi. Ja kai sinne voisi viedä kaikkea muutakin teknistä sälää ajan mittaan.



Tähän vanhaan kommenttiin voisin yhtyä. (Tosin konepajalle junia ei enää edes saa kuin lavetilla tuotuna.) Jos Vallilasta tai Töölöstä vapautuu tilaa, olisi sopivaa museotilaa, joka sopisi myös elävään museotoimintaan.  Museoratikoilla ja museobusseilla voitaisiin kesäaikaan myös liikennöidä museosta käsin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Tuosta Ruskeasuon varikon historiasta, eikö alunperin ollut tarkoitus että se olisi toimintut sekä bussi- että raitiovaunuvarikkona, mutta suunnitelmia muutettiin ja siitä tehtiin pelkkä bussivarikko?

----------


## 339-DF

> Tuosta Ruskeasuon varikon historiasta, eikö alunperin ollut tarkoitus että se olisi toimintut sekä bussi- että raitiovaunuvarikkona, mutta suunnitelmia muutettiin ja siitä tehtiin pelkkä bussivarikko?


Kyllä näin oli. Vielä 1970-luvulla Haagan raitiotietä suunniteltaessa oli varauduttu liittymiin Ruskeasuon varikkoalueelle.

----------


## Ketorin

Vastaanpa tähän ketjuun: voisivat vaikka operoida korkealattiaisia ruuhkavaunuja vallilasta niin kauan, kun ne operoivat.

----------

